# NIB internet banking & the changes



## birdy (21 Nov 2009)

Has anyone else experiance of the changes NIB have made to their internet banking. I am finding it to be a long cumbersome affair to log on. Java seems to have to be downloaded each time, which is quite slow -is there anyway around this, and you need to keep the plastic card with the security key with you all the time. 

I used to love NIB for the ease of use of its ebanking & no fees but very fustrated with it this week. 

Is there anyway I set it so that I just can log in as I used to, I only ever use the home PC for banking.


----------



## niceoneted (21 Nov 2009)

I am also finding it cumbersome. Are they charging for internet use too?? I am not aware of that if they are and I read all the literature.


----------



## justsally (21 Nov 2009)

The new arrangements for NIB online banking are certainly not customer friendly.   Having to retain the ID card in a safe place for use everytime I log on, coupled with having to use a different key code every time is a real pain.


----------



## Complainer (22 Nov 2009)

I got all the bumpf about the new system, and it looks dreadful. The card with the PIN numbers looks to be about 6pt font - large numbers of people will NOT be able to read print this small.

I was using the old system up to a week or two ago, but it looks like they've cut that off.


----------



## packard (22 Nov 2009)

It's a stupid setup alright, I rang them 2 months ago about not being able to log onto any computer but your own to log in, they said they were working on a new setup and they were testing it first with their own people first. They're own people must'nt have seen the hassle with it, it's a joke, going to ring them again this week and see if it's a permanent fix or what.


----------



## twofor1 (22 Nov 2009)

I’m on the new system and don’t have any problems with it.

My user ID and password are in my head and the security card is in my wallet which is always on my person. The font on the security card is no smaller than newspaper print and numbers are in sequence.

Java does have to load on every occasion, but even on my old computer this takes no more than a few seconds. I think the reason for this is no login details will be stored on any computer.

You can now log on from any computer once you have your user ID and password and are in possession of the security card.


----------



## kimmage (22 Nov 2009)

I am not sure if anyone knows yet, but when you log in to NIB eBanking you can order a new Security Card. You have two options, a) the standard credit card type (plastic) b) a larger paper format, they said that the print is larger on the papaer one, I have not seen this as I think the plastic one suits me better.

Just log in and click settings, then you can change the replacment frequency too, its in there you order the new one.


----------



## packard (23 Nov 2009)

twofor1 said:


> My user ID and password are in my head and the security card is in my wallet which is always on my person. The font on the security card is no smaller than newspaper print and numbers are in sequence.
> 
> .


 That's all well and good until you leave your wallet at home some day or you loose, or get it robbed.


----------



## Complainer (24 Nov 2009)

I get 4-6 Java errors ('needs earlier version') every time I run it. It doesn't remember the Access ID number in the browser in the way the previous version did, so I have to save that elsewhere (huge security improvement, eh?). The password that I'm prompted to re-enter for every transaction is the 4-digit PIN rather than the strong password that used to be there. I'd be reasonably confident that the system fails most of the WAI WCAG web accessibility guidelines.

I know they need to be careful of keyboard loggers, but there are some big steps backward here from NIB, no doubt paid for by their customers. I really wonder if there was any end user involvement in the design, prototyping or testing.


----------



## birdy (24 Nov 2009)

I keep getting the Java errors also, I will have to give them a call tomorrow, I jsut couln't get on this evening. 
Definatly a big step backwards, not user friendly at all imo


----------



## packard (24 Nov 2009)

Contacted NIB today and they said many customers have contacted them saying how good of a system it is. I don't believe that for a minute, so they are going to ring me back later to discuss the problem further, i will let you know the outcome. A few more of you guys need to ring up too. They may listen to alot of people instead of just one.


----------



## Complainer (24 Nov 2009)

I think we need to do more than call the customer service reps at the call centre if this is going to change. I'm happy to pass on the CEO's email address by PM to anyone who is keen to highlight this problem at senior level. Some good tips for how to do this are available at http://www.valueireland.com/e-mail-the-ceo/


----------



## Madilla (24 Nov 2009)

I wonder if you could send me details. I have phoned customer service and they noted my complaint but didnt feel they really accepted the shortfalls but instead tried to sell all the advantages of increased security, ability to use on public computers etc.


----------



## yella (25 Nov 2009)

I found the changeover to Access ID very smooth. I find it less trouble than ActivCard which requires an electronic key generator. I have used all 3 login methods since I use Linux and Windows. Another advantage with Access ID is there is no longer a requirement for Internet Explorer. They now have one solution to support for Windows, Linux and Mac.
At least with the plastic card you can securely store an image of it on your phone which can be zoomed if you have trouble reading the small font.


----------



## Squonk (25 Nov 2009)

yella said:


> I found the changeover to Access ID very smooth. I find it less trouble than ActivCard which requires an electronic key generator. I have used all 3 login methods since I use Linux and Windows. Another advantage with Access ID is there is no longer a requirement for Internet Explorer. They now have one solution to support for Windows, Linux and Mac.
> At least with the plastic card you can securely store an image of it on your phone which can be zoomed if you have trouble reading the small font.


 I agree completely.


----------



## 26cb (25 Nov 2009)

Nice Idea Yella......I stored the login details on my phone as well...One other major deficiency exists for people who travel for extended periods. If you log in frequently and run out of 'keys'. The new one is sent to your home address and you are cut off from accessing internet banking until you get home. The Customer service response to this was have someone from home read the number to you over the phone....was not pleased with the changes.


----------



## packard (1 Dec 2009)

26cb said:


> Nice Idea Yella......I stored the login details on my phone as well...One other major deficiency exists for people who travel for extended periods. If you log in frequently and run out of 'keys'. The new one is sent to your home address and you are cut off from accessing internet banking until you get home. The Customer service response to this was have someone from home read the number to you over the phone....was not pleased with the changes.


 Your totally defeating the purpose of the security system!! storing the information on your phone. When that's lost or stolen, the crooks have all the info they want. Silly. Just goes to show how useless the system is


----------



## Complainer (2 Dec 2009)

Another problem - the new platform doesn't work for me on Google Chrome.


----------



## kimmage (3 Dec 2009)

Complainer said:


> Another problem - the new platform doesn't work for me on Google Chrome.



Hi Complainer,

I am using Google chrome and it seems okay, just not fully supported (tabs etc a bit messy) but I just logged in today and made payments no problem.


----------



## 26cb (4 Dec 2009)

Well Packard......It is not stored under anything to do with the bank and is embedded in some text....but thanks for the tip !


----------



## Kev (4 Dec 2009)

Just composed this to send to bank managers can it be improved.

Dear Sir, 

I am writing to thank you for bouncing my cheque, 
with which I endeavoured to pay my plumber last month. By my 
calculations, three 'nanoseconds' must have elapsed between 
his presenting the cheque, and the arrival in my account, of 
the funds needed to honour it. I refer, of course, to the 
automatic monthly deposit of my Pension, an arrangement 
which, I admit, has been in place for only thirty eight 
years. You are to be commended for seizing that brief window 
of opportunity, and also for debiting my account £30 by 
way of penalty for the inconvenience caused to your bank. 

My thankfulness springs from the manner in which 
this incident has caused me to rethink my errant financial 
ways. 

I noticed, that whereas I personally attend to your 
telephone calls and letters, when I try to contact you, I am 
confronted by the impersonal, overcharging, re-recorded, 
faceless entity which your bank has become. From now on, I, 
Like you, choose only to deal with a flesh-and-blood person. 
My mortgage and loan payments will, therefore and hereafter, 
no longer be automatic, but will arrive at your bank by 
cheque, addressed personally and confidentially to an 
Employee at your bank whom you must nominate. 

Be aware that it is an offence under the Postal Act 
for any other person to open such an envelope. 

Please find attached an Application Contact Status, 
which I require your chosen employee to complete. I am sorry 
it runs to eight pages, but in order that I know as much 
About him or her as your bank knows about me, there is no 
Alternative... Please note that all copies of his or her 
medical history must be countersigned by a Solicitor, and 
the mandatory details of his/her financial situation (income, 
debts, assets and liabilities) must be accompanied by 
documented proof. 

In due course, I will issue your employee with a PIN 
Number which he/she must quote in dealings with me. I regret 
that it cannot be shorter than 28 digits but, again, I have 
modelled it on the number of button presses required of me, 
to access my account balance on your phone bank service. 

As they say, imitation is the sincerest form of 
flattery. 

Let me level the playing field even further. When 
You call me, press buttons as follows: 

1-- To make an appointment to see me. 

2-- To query a missing payment. 

3-- To transfer the call to my living room in case I 
am there. 

4-- To transfer the call to my bedroom in case I am 
sleeping. 

5-- To transfer the call to my toilet in case I am 
attending to nature. 

6-- To transfer the call to my mobile phone if I am 
not at home. 

7-- To leave a message on my computer (a password to 
access my computer is required. A password will be 
communicated to you at a later date to the Authorised 
Contact.) 

8-- To return to the main menu and to listen to 
Options 1 through 8 

9-- To make a general complaint or inquiry, the 
Contact will then be put on hold, pending the attention of 
my automated answering service. While this may, on occasion, 
involve a lengthy wait, uplifting music will play for the 
duration of the call. 

Regrettably, but again following your example, I 
must also levy an Establishment Fee to cover the setting up of this 
New arrangement. May I wish you a happy, if ever so slightly 
less prosperous, New Year? 


Your Humble Client 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Complainer (4 Dec 2009)

Kev said:


> Just composed this to send to bank managers can it be improved.
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> ...


Excellent - if this is your original work, let me know if you want the CEO's email address so you can send it directly to him.


----------



## paddyodoors (4 Dec 2009)

pension in place for 38years? Doesnt that make you like around 100 years old?

i'd be happy if I could wipe my own behind at 100 and know my name and that of those around me let alone still be able to type


----------

